# There Should Be A Forum Section For Books....



## Itakirie (Jun 11, 2011)

...Unless of course I'm the only one on here who devours several novels a week on average, that or there is one and I'm blind and didn't see it. But hey, there's a section for movies, tech, video games, why not books?

I dunno....

But anyway, BOOKWORM TALK GO.

My favorite book would have to be The 5 People You Meet In Heaven. Even though I'm an Atheist, I still regard this as one of the best books I've ever read, since it isn't simply about god or anything, but something more or less how we touch people's lives. Those who haven't read it need to check it out sometime.

And right now I am reading a book called Th1rteen R3asons Why. Kinda creepy, it's about a girl who commits suicide, but before she does, she records her 13 reasons why on cassette tapes and sends them to people who are part of the reasons, who must send them on to the other people who are also part of it. .__.

So FAF, favorite books and anyones you're currently reading?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 11, 2011)

The last book I read (quite recently) was Max Brook's zombie survival guide. It's funny how you pick up that book thinking all like "Olololololol" and then once the book is finished, you put it down and you feel very... vulnerable. >_>


----------



## Xenke (Jun 11, 2011)

A book forum is silly because most furries are geek and dorks and not nerds.

But my favorite book... goodness, lemme think. A lot of my books are things I use for reference material...

Out of books I've actually read, The Catcher in the Rye is my favorite. But then again, I haven't read very many books.


----------



## Willow (Jun 11, 2011)

Isn't that kinda sorta what the Tube is for? Or is that only for TV and such?

Anyway, I have a copy of Alice in Wonderland in my room that I've been meaning to read.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 11, 2011)

i read for pleasure: a forum for imaginary people


i read christie malry's own double-entry by b.s. johnson a couple weeks ago and it was great because it really demonstrated how bleak and worthless life is
but it was funny too! 
he got cancer and died before he was able to blow up the house of commons
fun beach read 

i might start the game of thrones paperbacks i have in my library downstairs because thats popular now right and i dont wanna look like a fuckn snob
:goonsay:
:toot:


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't read a book since I was nine.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> The last book I read (quite recently) was Max Brook's zombie survival guide. It's funny how you pick up that book thinking all like "Olololololol" and then once the book is finished, you put it down and you feel very... vulnerable. >_>


 
Lolololol, I want to get that book sometime, it's on my to read list. I also want a book that's about zombie anatomy. xD


----------



## Querk (Jun 11, 2011)

most furries don't have the attention span necessary to read a non-picture book, so a book forum would just take up space

I don't know what my favorite book is, but one I remember fondly is Life As We Knew It by Susan Beth Pfeffer (and Ender's Game omg who hasn't read it)

my backlog is a stack of classics that I've been meaning to get to- just finished Lord of the Flies and am on 1984 right now


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 11, 2011)

Hah, you may all speak for yourselves! A book forum would do quite well!

The last book I read was Elminster In Hell, and it was quite a graphic read in some parts!


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with the "Make a Book Forum" thing 110%. Only, times a billion. I read _too_ much.

Hmm... as for favorites I've read recently, I'd have to say my favorite would The Mortal Instruments series/trilogy/thingy, or The Tenth Circle by Jodi Piccolt. /romance nerd

Lots of other things, but I can't think of them right now. D:


----------



## Xenke (Jun 11, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> Hah, you may all speak for yourselves! A book forum would do quite well!
> 
> The last book I read was Elminster In Hell, and it was quite a graphic read in some parts!


 
But it really doesn't need it's own forum. Maybe it's own thread, but it wouldn't get nearly enough traffic to have it's own subforum. Same goes for cooking, and photography, and gardening.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 11, 2011)

Currently, my favorite books have been The Fallen series. I'm a sucker for supernatural stuff like that.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 11, 2011)

I just read nonfiction and poetry. I do occasionally read through my collected works of Lewis Carol though, or my collected works of Edgar Allen Poe. That's about it though.


----------



## Isen (Jun 11, 2011)

My goal for the summer is to read _Infinite Jest_.  I also have some Murakami books I've been meaning to read, but I promised myself I would finish _Infinite Jest_ first.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 12, 2011)

Isen said:


> My goal for the summer is to read _Infinite Jest_.  I also have some Murakami books I've been meaning to read, but I promised myself I would finish _Infinite Jest_ first.


 
Googled that book, holy crud, that's kind of scary, I want to read it now though. 8D


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jun 12, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> Googled that book, holy crud, that's kind of scary, I want to read it now though. 8D



What I got from wikipedia: "There is a film SO AWESOME, if you watch it then you die. Cue plot."

Yes indeed. I want to read this too! D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 12, 2011)

I've read over 1800 books so far.
Inb4 "holy crap"

Right now I'm taking a break cause I've read so many that I need a break cause at this rate I'll be sentenced to death. Ba-dum-tssh


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I've read over 1800 books so far.
> Inb4 "holy crap"
> 
> Right now I'm taking a break cause I've read so many that I need a break cause at this rate I'll be sentenced to death. Ba-dum-tssh



I stopped trying to keep count of all the books I've read so far. Me and the local librarians are best friends.


----------



## Isen (Jun 12, 2011)

PositivelyPolar said:


> What I got from wikipedia: "There is a film SO AWESOME, if you watch it then you die. Cue plot."
> 
> Yes indeed. I want to read this too! D:


Also David Foster Wallace was a total genius and the novel is a literary masterpiece about addiction and our culture's obsession with entertainment. :3


----------



## Waffles (Jun 12, 2011)

FUCK Y'ALL BOOKS, 
I'm re-reading the Eragon series.


----------



## Namba (Jun 12, 2011)

Right now I'm reading The Stand. Long read, but worth it; Stephen King has this way of getting into people's heads.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 12, 2011)

I should go to the library again.

See if they have any good books on Art Deco.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2011)

I really enjoyed The Book of Lost Things, but can't remember the author.
I also loved Keith Gray's books when I was a bit younger, especially Warehouse. I contacted him about it and he replied, too. :3


----------



## PositivelyPolar (Jun 12, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I also loved Keith Gray's books when I was a bit younger, especially Warehouse. I contacted him about it and he replied, too. :3



After I finished that Hush Hush book (by Becca Fitzpatrick, I think) I emailed her, and she emailed me back as well. I still have it in my inbox somewhere. XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2011)

PositivelyPolar said:


> After I finished that Hush Hush book (by Becca Fitzpatrick, I think) I emailed her, and she emailed me back as well. I still have it in my inbox somewhere. XD


 
Awesome. c:


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> The last book I read (quite recently) was Max Brook's zombie survival guide. It's funny how you pick up that book thinking all like "Olololololol" and then once the book is finished, you put it down and you feel very... vulnerable. >_>


 
You should read World War Z. It was written by the same guy, and describes an actual zombie invasion from start to finish, from the viewpoints of various individuals. It's awesome.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 12, 2011)

Reading and books are quite literally the whole reason I became interested in anthropomorphic animals in the first place, so if you ever need to find fault with me being here, start with David Clement-Davies' _Fire Bringer_.

As far as favorites go... hmm, I really like almost any anthropomorphic fiction, largely the Warriors series by Erin Hunter, and  I really enjoy anything written by Michael Crichton (R.I.P. good sir). I can't really nail down a favorite book because there are so many I just truly enjoy... that and I don't really like playing favorites when it comes to entertainment.

And I'm "reading" (by which I mean I've been reading it off and on for the past year or something now while also reading other things that I find more interesting) _Atlas Shrugged_ by Ayn Rand, although I'd much rather finish _Ender's Game_ and the rest of that series first. And then once the new Warriors Super Edition comes out I'll be reading that.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

Bone. Fight Club. Deltora Quest. Dark Horse Comics (only for Star Wars). Wanted. Pride of Baghdad.



> I really like almost any anthropomorphic fiction



Redwall. Amulet.


----------



## Arlo (Jun 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> The last book I read (quite recently) was Max Brook's zombie survival guide. It's funny how you pick up that book thinking all like "Olololololol" and then once the book is finished, you put it down and you feel very... vulnerable. >_>





LizardKing said:


> You should read World War Z. It was written by the same guy, and describes an actual zombie invasion from start to finish, from the viewpoints of various individuals. It's awesome.



Agreed!  And if you also get the chance, listen to the audiobook version.  It features several top-notch performances by some great actors....Mark Hamilton is brilliant as a soldier recalling the 'Battle of Yonkers' from World War Z....


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 12, 2011)

Pfft, BOOKS?! lol, who reads books?
no seriously I wish I had the attention span to read books anymore...
I should get some audiobooks, then at least I can do stuff while listening and not get bored to death


----------



## Conker (Jun 12, 2011)

Currently reading _Don Quixote_. It's fucking fantastic. Very funny, even though Don Quixote is a tad scary-insane. And poor Sancho is an idiot  

My favorite book series is probably _The Death Gate Cycle_ by Wiess and Hickmen. Those guys know how to build some fantastic worlds.

My favorite book I've ever had to read for school was _Moby Dick_.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

Querk said:


> most furries don't have the attention span necessary to read a non-picture book, so a book forum would just take up space


 is this serious? I can't tell.

anyways.
I don't read as much as I'd like to... problem is I have no clue what books to read. The only reading I've done in the past... 5? years has been books that my school made me read.

Admittedly, I did get to read quite a lot of great books during my high school years... Lord of the Flies, Catcher in the Rye, Catch-22, Dante's Inferno (yes I know it's not a book shut up), The Things They Carried are the ones I enjoyed the most (don't remember every single book I read though, but there were lots more than that.)

I was reading a hell of a lot more before high school; most of my free time was spent reading. I kinda miss those days sometimes :/

Just throw some noteworthy titles my way and I'll probably end up reading them, I guess.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 12, 2011)

Conker said:


> My favorite book series is probably _The Death Gate Cycle_ by Wiess and Hickmen. Those guys know how to build some fantastic worlds.



Fucking Zifnab. Stupid immersion-spoiling cunt >:[


----------



## Conker (Jun 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Fucking Zifnab. Stupid immersion-spoiling cunt >:[


 Man, I loved him. He's so damn funny. 

But I'm actually a fan of characters breaking the 4th wall, assuming it is done correctly. He made me laugh though, and I was so into the mystery of his character the first time I read it. "WHO IS THIS MOTHERFUCKER?" kinda thing. 

Edit: though when you think about it, he wasn't completely breaking the fourth wall.

[spoilers]Since the books take place in our "universe," just very far into it, and since he is sort of immortal or somesuch, he was actually alive during the time all of his movie references come through. So it technically works, but only at the end. Of course by then he's already spoiled immersion :3[/spoilers]

_Paradise Lost_ and _Metamorphosis_ are also on my reading list. Recently purchased both :3


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You should read World War Z. It was written by the same guy, and describes an actual zombie invasion from start to finish, from the viewpoints of various individuals. It's awesome.


 
The 'this' button disappeared again.  So THIS a hundred times over.  Awesome book!  I think I'm going to reread that when I go to the cottage for two weeks. 

I'm just about finished a book called "What Darwin Really Said".  It strips away all the crap from both the evolutionists and creationists and leaves just the bare bones about what Darwin set out to accomplish, and what Natural Selection really is about.  Being that I'm the only person in my family that believes in evolution I thought I should refresh myself on the theories 

I haven't had time to read much except on the bus, so all I can say is the one book i'm aiming to finish is Focault's Pendulum by Umberto Eco.  So far it's brilliant and I can't wait to read the rest *G*.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 13, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Redwall. Amulet.


 The former has been sitting on my "need to read" list along with about a thousand other books for a few years now and I really need to start getting through it. I seriously just got around to reading _Watership Down_, which actually took me a solid two tries to get through. Redwall unfortunately sits behind almost everyone of those thousand or so books... so yeah. 

I've unfortunately never heard of the latter that I can say.


----------



## Querk (Jun 14, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> is this serious? I can't tell.


you say that as if there is some possibility that exists other than me being 100% serious

I wouldn't be surprised if most furries haven't read a single full-length book in the last year


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 14, 2011)

Also, I must be the only furry on here, or in existence who hasn't read Watership Down yet. I feel like a failure now. :I


----------



## Cyril (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't read Watership Down either.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 14, 2011)

Literature student here!
Indeed I'd like it, but it seems like it would only take space. Well, if everyone is listing his/her favorite books, I'll just list mine as well:

1. _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ and _Through the Looking-Glass_ (Lewis Carroll).
2. _Rayuela_ (Julio CortÃ¡zar).
3. _La Celestina_ (Fernando de Rojas).
4. _Macbeth_ (William SHakespeare).
5. _Ciudad y los Perros_ (Mario Vargas Llosa).


----------

